# Herc's Birthday!



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So, a little off topic, but I'm very excited because its Herc's birthday tomorrow! He's our New Years Baby. He'll be 1. Its strange to think at this time last year I wasnt even thinking of hedgehogs, and now I can't picture life without him. I should have made a mealie cake or something! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yaaay, happy birthday to Herc -- in case I don't log in tomorrow!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Susana, give Pete & Mustard hugs for me!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll give Mustard a hug and blow Pete a kiss... she doesn't like hugs that much! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> I should have made a mealie cake or something! :lol:


 :shock: 
eeeewwwwww......can't...get...this...picture...out...of...my...mind...
(and I'm about to eat dinner...gulp...)

Happy Birthday, Herc!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> hercsmom said:
> 
> 
> > I should have made a mealie cake or something! :lol:
> ...


There you go:

http://www.everything4gardenbirds.co.uk ... od_97.html

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

hercsmom said:


> So, a little off topic, but I'm very excited because its Herc's birthday tomorrow! He's our New Years Baby. He'll be 1. Its strange to think at this time last year I wasnt even thinking of hedgehogs, and now I can't picture life without him. I should have made a mealie cake or something! :lol:


Happy Birthday Herc!

Instead of a mealie cake, how about mealie pudding? Toss some fruit/veg baby food or some plain chicken into a blender, add some mealies, puree and serve!

Hedgies have a way of slowly capturing our hearts. Once they're there, they're there to stay ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Herc  I agree, hedgies have a way of getting into your heart and staying. I would love to have more one day.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mr. Herc! Hope it is full of mealies and other tasty treats ... !


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hercules says thanks everyone! 

And that mealie cake made me want to barf...ewwww! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hercules. Tell mom to get making you that mealie cake. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Happy Birthday Hercules. Tell mom to get making you that mealie cake. :lol:


Haha...not a chance! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

If any of you have facebook, check out Pierce's Pogs today. Herc is the cute pic of the day! What a great birthday present!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HERC XOX
We hope your mommy gives you some extra mealies.
From all of us here at Hedgehog Grove!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Herc! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Herc! And here's to many more!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc says thanks guys, he had an awesome mealie-filled birthday, and lots of snuggles. He did however, party like a rock star last night. I woke up to a cage that was completely trashed, and his tp tube was standing up in his water dish! I think he had a good night....


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday little one. I will check out your cute pic on Face book!!!!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Herc! 

Basil suggests Blue Buffalo's Wilderness Turkey wet cat food for a birthday treat, he got some for Christmas dinner and loved it.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Herc says thanks guys, he had an awesome mealie-filled birthday, and lots of snuggles. He did however, party like a rock star last night. I woke up to a cage that was completely trashed, and his tp tube was standing up in his water dish! I think he had a good night....


  :lol: :lol:

Totally missed this thread - happy belated birthday to Herc!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Totally missed this thread - happy belated birthday to Herc!


 ThankYou!


----------

